# Sliding bar clamps



## canoeguy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have several Jorgensen I - beam bar clamps that slide when I tightened them. Does anyone have a good solution to this problem? They are the kind with the spring lock.
I have even tried tapping them with a hammer to set the spring to no avail. They are 30 years old but that should not make a difference. I have even taken one apart to see if there was an obstruction or something i could fix. Still slides.... very frustrating.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm puzzled and surprized. I have dozens of them and use them VERY heavily, so much so that the line of ridges along the edge where the spring lock hits the bar is worn almost smooth from my repeated quick releases (I run the handle part all the way back to the end of the bar in one quick motion, but they STILL grip readily and never slip so I can't think what the problem could be with yours.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I think, the only way they could slip is if the edge
of the lock plate is rounded off.

But I would think you could see that when
you had them apart?

I am just shooting in the dark here you know.

:laughing:


:boat:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything needs maintenance sooner or later. I imagine the knurls or bite edges are worn on the doohicky thingamajig.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

On some cheap bar clamps I have tried to cut the notches deeper in the bar with a three corner file. It didn't work that well. I also drilled a hole through the center of the bar about every inch or so. I would put a nail through the hole to hold the adjustable part of the clamp. Yeah, it works but it is a PITRE.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a typical one of mine with an almost entirely stripped ridge line. You can JUST barely even tell that there is an irregular surface when you run your finger over it, but the clamps never slip so I doubt your problem is with the bar. Most likely it is, as BHOFM suggested, rounding over in the lock plate.


----------



## canoeguy (Dec 27, 2009)

*The answer to sliding bar clamps of any type*

I found the answer to my own problem..

Just remove the tail stop from the I-beam by knocking out the rivit at the end ( can be replaced with a small stove bolt later) Take the tail stop and remove the locking plates from the tail stop. Flip them around and put them back in.... good as new. Thanks to all for your suggestions , this however worked the best. It should work for any fast acting bar clamps with a 2 ,3 , 4 or 5 locking plate action.:thumbsup:


----------

